# A New Family Member Today



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

Waldo, a gorgeous Roller hen, arrived here today. She is now a permanent member of the family/flock here. Waldo is extremely tame and friendly. Our Pigeon-Talk member, KLaw, developed a serious respiratory problem that necessitated finding a new home for her beloved Waldo. I'm so sorry that Kathy had to give Waldo up but very glad that Waldo is with me now.

Here's a picture of Waldo that Kathy had posted way back when .. I'll get some current ones in the next couple of days: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?p=108806#post108806

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How sad Kathy couldn't keep Waldo, but so glad he is with you. He couldn't have found a better home.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Is that a bald cap roller? My little boy bird Arthur looks like her, and he does have the sweetest disposition and is quite tame. It comes with the breed, I bet.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Waldo is a beautiful bird. I'm glad she's found a permanent home with you Terry.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm really sorry to read that Kathy had to give Waldo up because of her respiratory problems but she can take solace in knowing Waldo will be well loved and cared for by Terry. She is a lovely little pigeon.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Waldo just looks like a lovie. She has one of those sweet faces. I know Kathy, though sad to give Waldo up, is comforted by knowing she went to somewhere where she will be loved.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a beauty. At least Kathy can rest assured she's in one of the best homes ever.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Waldo is settling in well. I think she will be happy here. Waldo took to me right away when we first met yesterday and has continued to be a total love towards me today. I hope I don't get totally dumped when Waldo discovers somebirdy that she likes better  I'm kind of hoping that she will take up with an older male Roller that has been here for quite a while. Kathy met this fellow yesterday and thought he was a handsome and gentle bird (which he is).

I'll keep everyone posted and will get to the picture taking soon.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Waldo took to me right away when we first met yesterday and has continued to be a total love towards me today. *I hope I don't get totally dumped *when Waldo discovers somebirdy that she likes better...
> Terry


So, you're saying you're afraid that if Waldo falls in love, you might be playing "Where's Waldo"?

Pidgey


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Poor Kathy, it's so hard to have to give away a beloved friend. Terry, you are so lucky to have such a beauty and waldo is so lucky to have you too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> So, you're saying you're afraid that if Waldo falls in love, you might be playing "Where's Waldo"?
> 
> Pidgey


ROFL! That's about it!  

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Terry, so glad you were able to provide a new home for Waldo. What a beautiful bird!


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

Waldo is just beautiful! How wonderful that she's found a new, and loving home.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Waldo is adorable. I am so happy to hear she has a safe, comfy and (obviously) loving home!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Funny he looks like a female pigeon my friend Lana had. Nice pic Waldo is one of my favorite pet names.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Waldo IS A Girl ..*

Just to set the record straight .. Waldo is DEFINITELY a girl .. eggs arrive regularly!

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW PRETTY GIRL, TERRY!

Bless you for being there for Kathy....I'll remember her in my prayers for good respiratory/overall health.
Waldo is lucky to have you and birdy friends for her new family!
She's a beauty! I'm sure she'll love you no matter who she may decide to 'hook-up' with!
Maybe we should call her Wilma???


----------



## KLaw (Feb 12, 2006)

*Thank you Terry!*

Hi All, 

The past few days have been some of the hardest of my life. Waldo was so much more to me than just a pet. Her presence in our little apartment was so huge. She chose me to be her "mate", and we were pretty much inseparable. Even when she sat on her eggs for three weeks each month, we'd always acknowledge each other with head nods, kisses, and socializing. Her absence now has left a huge empty place in my heart.. The only consolation for me is knowing that she's with Terry, so I know she'll be okay. And she really did take to Terry right away when we brought her there, which was immensely comforting to me. I could see that she felt so comfortable with Terry, relaxing and closing her eyes as Terry petted her head and neck.

When Waldo was rescued in 2005, she was very badly injured and still quite young, so it wasn't until she came to live with me in February 2006 that she revealed herself to be a hen. By then, the name had stuck! It was always pure joy to have her in my life, I've never loved a pet as much as I love her. So you can imagine how devastated I was when my illness, which began in the spring of last year, was diagnosed as pigeon-lung disease, after months of tests and analyses. Had it not been so debilitating, I might have tried to just deal with it. But it was making me so sick. I had been a marathon runner and long-distance cyclist, and had to stop due to chest pain and shortness of breath. The body aches, chills, and headaches were awful too. Now it will take time for the symptoms to subside, but not as long as it will take for me to get over losing my girl. Today is the first day I hadn't cried --yet-- though talking about this is so painful. I miss her so much, there truly aren't words.

I know she'll have a wonderful life, with the best person on earth to care for her. And I got to meet the elder Roller gentleman that Terry mentioned, who may be a potential companion for Waldo. He's lovely--sweet white face and dark "bedroom" eyes, so handsome. I want so much for her to have a long, happy life, and Terry will give her the best chance at that. I thought she would be with me forever; I couldn't have imagined that this would happen. I've never had an allergy of any kind before! 

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and support. Though I haven't logged on very much these past months, I always knew you were there for us if we had a problem. If only this were a problem that could be solved some other way. Thank you all again, and most of all, thank you Terry, for opening your heart and home to Waldo.

Love,

Kathy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kathy!

It's nice to hear from you! Waldo is doing so very well and seems to be a happy, happy girl. I think she is even seriously considering the elder gentleman Roller  I'll keep you posted about our beloved Waldo.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Kathy,

I'm so sorry you had to go through this. It seems unfair that you developed pigeon-lung disease after raising and bonding with Waldo. The only consolation is that you found her a wonderful home with Terry!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm also glad to see an update from you, Kathy!
I thought of you while taking care of my 'kids' thinking how sad it would be to give any one of them up. My heart and prayers go out to you. Never even knew there was such a thing as 'pigeon lung disease'. May you be back to good health soon!
And, yes, we are all blessed to have Terry to help us here and with all her rescues....Waldo could not be in better hands if not with you!
It's a great thing that you can keep up with her new adventures...I'm sure she will always have a place for you in her little heart as if it weren't for you, she would not have had such TLC and a wonderful life!
Blessings upon you, Terry, for really coming through for Kathy in her time of need.


----------



## KLaw (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your kindness! I am so lucky to have found this forum two years ago, because all of you helped me so much as I learned to take care of Waldo. Terry has been a guardian angel from the start for us, and this feels so right, for her to be Waldo's "mom" now.

I have lots of photos of Waldo from her time with me, and Terry, let me know if you want me to send you any images. I was going to post more here, but I think it's always best to look toward the future, rather than dwelling on the past. And Terry, please feel free to change her name or do whatever feels right to you. Maybe if she does pair up with her gentleman Roller, they can be Mr. and Mrs. Waldo.  

Physically, I am definitely feeling better. This morning I went out to see if I could run a couple miles--the first run since Waldo left. I didn't expect things to have improved much, but I managed to do 4 very slow miles, and was able to breathe better with less pain than I have had in a long time! I still need to use an inhaler before running, but that will change as I get better. I'm very excited about that!

I'm a painter by profession, and unbelievably, I never did do an official painted portrait of Waldo while she was here. But I did paint a bowl of her eggs: http://kathrynlaw.blogspot.com/2007/07/eggs_15.html, and a feather: http://kathrynlaw.blogspot.com/2007/06/feather.html. The painting that means the most to me though, is this self-portrait: http://kathrynlaw.blogspot.com/2008/01/self-in-progress.html because her outline is just barely visible in the lower right corner. I was looking at myself in a mirror, and she flew up onto my shoulder while I was painting, so I began to paint in her profile. What's left now is just a ghostly outline. Appropriately, she's there and also not there.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kathy!

I'm so glad you are already feeling better! I would love to see more photos of Waldo if you care to share them with me/us. I was hoping to get some Waldo photos today but got sidetracked .. maybe tomorrow.

Your artwork is lovely, Kathy! You are quite talented!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Kathy and Terry,

I'm so glad to hear that all of this is working out so well for everyone.

Kathy, your self-portrait is very beautiful. I found the "there, not there" image of Waldo on your shoulder so very touching, especially because of the present circumstances. Hope you will be feeling better every day.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree...you ARE quite talented, Kathy. I, too, see the "there, not there" image...

I particularly liked the feather painting. I felt I could reach out and pick it up!

Wishing you all the best! I know Terry will be keeping you updated about Waldo and her possible suitor!

Sending and wishing Love and Hugs

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Waldo, I'm glad you have a new home. Hope everything works out great for you. You've got a wonderful owner. She'll take good care of you.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

It must have been frustrating not being able to run. Kathy, glad to hear your lungs are healing so quickly!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Wonderful paintings....the self-portrait with the image of Waldo brought me to tears, Kathy.
You will always have a sticky 'Prayer' note on my fridge...most of which now need actual tape! 
I do half the prayers in the early morning with breakfast and the other half in the evening during dinner. My 2 Shepherds & Husky at times actually sit next to my chair and look at the papers as if their also praying!
Besides my patients, PT members and their Birdies have become the bulk of my prayers now! As soon as one is removed through resolution, another goes up! I also have a few shoe boxes full of the resolved prayers!
In the four times that I moved in the past 25 years, the first thing I pack/unpack are my sticky 'prayer' notes! 

Blessings of health, happiness and peace to you today and always!

Please post some of your pics of Waldo as well as updates on how your health is progressing!


----------



## KLaw (Feb 12, 2006)

*Our cockatiel has to go too.*

Christin and everyone, thank you so much for your kind thoughts and support. Here's the latest from me.

I had a breathing test this past Friday, and saw my pulmonologist. My lungs are not obstructed any more, which is a big improvement, but there is still inflammation which is interfering with the uptake of oxygen. So my doctor really kinda got on my case about finding a new home for our cockatiel, Jake. I had hoped I wouldn't be sensitive to him, but apparently I can't be around birds of any kind, ever again. This is devastating for a bird lover like me, and I feel especially bad about this because Jake is my husband's bird. Fortunately, I'm married to the best guy on earth, who is not hesitating at all about it, and says that my health is the most important thing. 

I posted about our cockatiel in the Other Birds Adoption forum. Please take a look and let me know if you know of a good potential home for him.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25954&referrerid=5759

Thanks again, everyone, and especially Terry, to whom I'll always be indebted for giving Waldo a dream home.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Kathy,

I just saw this thread and am so sorry to hear that you have been so ill and that this resulted in you having to re-home your lovely Waldo (terrific though that she is with Terry), and now you have to give your cockatiel away too. You must be so heartbroken!

Hypersentitive pneumonitis is very much in my thoughts just now also as I am waiting to hear of my recent CT scan results regarding this probable diagnosis. You can read my thread here http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25799

I sincerely hope that your health improves soon and that your cockatiel finds a home with someone who will care, and love him as much as you and your husband do. I've had 2 cockatiels in the past and they are such delightful little birds that bond strongly with their owners.

Hugs,

Lindi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Waldo Has Chosen Helmut ..*

Pics here: http://www.rims.net/2008May10/

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thanks for the great pictures. I'm glad Waldo has found Helmut as a mate. Helmut sure is a beautiful pigoen.

Course, I loved the pictures of the baby Sparrows and especially the cute little Robin. They are so trusting at that age.


----------



## KLaw (Feb 12, 2006)

*Waldo looks great!*

Helmut is SO handsome! No wonder she fell for him! They both look wonderful, Terry. And she must be happy with her new man, if she doesn't want you to pet her any more. 

It's such a relief for Jim and I, to see her so happy. And our cockatiel Jake has found the most perfect home imaginable with forum member Margarret. He's got a lovely female companion, and another pair of 'tiels next to him. Couldn't be better. You all are the best bunch of people on the planet. 

I'm doing well, getting better all the time. Thanks again to everyone who helped out with the re-homing and kind thoughts. Thanks most of all to Terry and Margaret for taking in our cherished pets. We'll never be able to thank you enough.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Maggie and Kathy!

Kathy, Waldo really doesn't want much to do with me aside from going into attack mode (in a playful way)  Helmut treats her with great gentleness and respect, but Waldo is definitely the one in charge of their relationship .. she's quite the bossy and take charge lady! 

Though I am so sorry you had to give your beloved birds up, I am glad you are feeling so much better. Know that both Maragaret and I adore the birds we adopted from you!

Terry


----------

